# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  How do I find the product of two rectangular matrices in C Matrix Multiplication?

## Soham1087

Wanted to understand how this works, need some help on this.

----------


## codighack

> Wanted to understand how this works, need some help on this.


Here is one example program:



```
#include<stdio.h>
int main(){
    int m, n, p, q, i, j, k;
    int a[10][10], b[10][10], res[10][10];
    
    printf("Enter the order of first matrix\n");
    scanf("%d%d", &m, &n);
    printf("Enter the order of second matrix\n");
    scanf("%d%d", &p, &q);
    
    if(n!=p){
        printf("Matrix is incompatible for multiplication\n");
    }
    else{
        printf("Enter the elements of Matrix-A:\n");
        for(i=0;i<m;i++){
            for(j=0;j<n;j++){
                scanf("%d",&a[i][j]);
            }
        }
        
        printf("Enter the elements of Matrix-B:\n");
        for(i=0;i<p;i++){
            for(j=0;j<q;j++){
                scanf("%d",&b[i][j]);
            }
        }
        
        for(i=0;i<m;i++){
            for(j=0;j<q;j++){
                res[i][j]=0;
                for(k=0;k<p;k++){
                    res[i][j]+=a[i][k]*b[k][j];
                }
            }  
        }
        
        printf("The product of the two matrices is:-\n");
        
        for(i=0;i<m;i++){
            for(j=0;j<q;j++){
                printf("%d\t", res[i][j]);
            }
            printf("\n");
        }
    }
    
    return 0;
}
```

Read this article on Scaler Topics, it will clear your doubts. Thanks me later!

----------

